
Patreon can’t solve its porn pirate problem - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/patreon-cant-solve-its-porn-pirate-problem/
======
ColinWright
The reality is that there are vile people in the world. When I got into tech,
machines were open, and we could do amazing things. That all stopped when the
jerks arrived.

We cant's change human nature, and while most people are fine, some are
irretrievably bad.

If you create a platform, be prepared for scum to do everything they can to
rip you off and stop if from working, just for the lolz.

~~~
jocoda
>... some are irretrievably bad.

I wonder sometimes if we're not doomed as a species because of this.

